# Wann Kommt War So Ca. Raus



## Wowzockerforfun (1. Juni 2008)

Hi 

Hab nee FRage weiss einer wann so ca. WAR raus kommt will das nemlich endlich spielen 

schon mal im so Danke für die Antworten ide ich hofentlich bekommen werde

PS : Rechtschreib Fehler bitte NICHT fütern


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

3. Quartal 2008. Kann noch verschoben werden. Thread Counter: 1'039


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> 2. Quartal 2008. Kann noch verschoben werden. Thread Counter: 1'039



Zweite Quartal bezweifle ich, dass wäre vom 1. April bis 30. Juni, vorrausgesehen ist es aber im Herbst 2008.(Bei deiner Rechtschreibung bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.)


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> 2. Quartal 2008. Kann noch verschoben werden. Thread Counter: 1'039



WAR ist schon draussen, aber gibt keine Gästekeys mehr.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> WAR ist schon draussen, aber gibt keine Gästekeys mehr.


ich hätte noch einen aber ich geh schnell noch meinen choosen auf lvl 10 bringen, dann guck ich wo ich den gäste acc hab. hab ich schon erwähnt das du mit dem gäste-acc 2jahre kostenlos spielen kannst?


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Verdammt. Wieso müsst ihr mich immer zitieren, dann kann ich ja nicht so tun, als ob ich das nie geschrieben hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen aber ich geh schnell noch meinen choosen auf lvl 10 bringen, dann guck ich wo ich den gäste acc hab. hab ich schon erwähnt das du mit dem gäste-acc 2jahre kostenlos spielen kannst?



Was, du bist erst auf lvl 10? Hätte gedacht du levelst schneller. Bin Momentan kurz vor ende der T2 Zone und habe gerade mein Mount bekommen *freu*


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Verstoßt ihr damit nicht gegen die NDA? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (1. Juni 2008)

/vote Targuss for dämlichsten Buffeduser?


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Verstoßt ihr damit nicht gegen die NDA?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, die NDA ist gefallen weil das Spiel doch schon released ist.


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> /vote Targuss for dämlichsten Buffeduser?



Pff da macht man einmal einen etwas schwerwigenden Tippfehler. Aber wär doch nice so etwas wie "Die goldene Zitrone" aus dem inDiablo.de Forum zu übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

/vote for Test um ins WAR Forum posten zukönnen


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Pff da macht man einmal einen etwas schwerwigenden Tippfehler. Aber wär doch nice so etwas wie "Die goldene Zitrone" aus dem inDiablo.de Forum zu übernehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm... Targuss...deine Signaturen... kommt es mir nur so vor oder haben alle nen Zwergenhintergrund? ^^


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Ja aber nur weil ich ingeheimer Fan von Zwergen bin, aber nicht in Verbindung mit Menschen und Hochelfen.

PS: Wieso weinen soviele rum wenn sich mal jemand vertippt? Nehmts mit Humor!


----------



## BeneXVI (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ja aber nur weil ich ingeheimer Fan von Zwergen bin, aber nicht in Verbindung mit Menschen und Hochelfen.
> 
> PS: Wieso weinen soviele rum wenn sich mal jemand vertippt? Nehmts mit Humor!




Jetzt hast du den Preis für die nächsten 10 Jahre aber echt verdient. 
/clap


----------



## Shaeln (1. Juni 2008)

@ Topic.....ca dieses oder nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr


WAR Forum/Community steht ja in Sachen Dämlichkeit WOW in nichts nach. Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe ehrlich gesagt die Vermutung das IHR noch ein Schippe drauflegt und bald die Schlimmste MMORPG "Fraktion" seid....

Um es weiter zu führen

/Vote für Top Ten "Dämmlichste Community"
/Vote für ExtremWOWFanboyinfremdenForenposting


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ja aber nur weil ich ingeheimer Fan von Zwergen bin, aber nicht in Verbindung mit Menschen und Hochelfen.



Hm...der bessere Konter wäre gewesen wenn du gesagt hättest das diese Zwergenorte bald NICHT mehr den Zwergen gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Shaeln schrieb:


> @ Topic.....ca dieses oder nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr
> 
> 
> WAR Forum/Community steht ja in Sachen Dämlichkeit WOW in nichts nach. Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe ehrlich gesagt die Vermutung das IHR noch ein Schippe drauflegt und bald die Schlimmste MMORPG "Fraktion" seid....
> ...



Klar, die WoW Community war ein guter Lehrmeister.


----------



## Shalor (1. Juni 2008)

Die WAR Community hat so seine Aussenseiter aber ist sonst ganz ok! Bei der WOW Community sind 70% Aussenseiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: Gehst du nie auf war-europe.com ? WAR ist schon seit paar Wochen released! Meine Elfen Strichdame ist schon Stufe 20 !! (bääääm)


----------



## Shaeln (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Klar, die WoW Community war ein guter Lehrmeister.




Nicht war sondern ist....Noch gibt es ja wohl eine WOW Community...Lehrmeister nehm ich mal als Kompliment und da kein weiteres Kontra kam würde ich vermuten das du das ähnlich siehst


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du den Preis für die nächsten 10 Jahre aber echt verdient.
> /clap


Find ich nicht, da es einfach so ist.



Moagim schrieb:


> Hm...der bessere Konter wäre gewesen wenn du gesagt hättest das diese Zwergenorte bald NICHT mehr den Zwergen gehören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre wahrscheinlich besser gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist nunmal so, dass ich Zwerge einfach mag, aber Menschen und gute Elfen eben nicht. 

@Shalor: Hast du deine Signatur und deinen Avatar jetzt auf den einen Tippfehler angepasst? Grenzt ja bald an Mobbing. Irgendwann passiert euch sowas mal und dann...Gnade euch Khaine (was sicher nciht passieren wird).



Shaeln schrieb:


> WAR Forum/Community steht ja in Sachen Dämlichkeit WOW in nichts nach. Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe ehrlich gesagt die Vermutung das IHR noch ein Schippe drauflegt und bald die Schlimmste MMORPG "Fraktion" seid....
> 
> Um es weiter zu führen
> 
> ...



1. Man kann es übertreiben.
2. Dämlichkeit hat nicht mit Tippfehler machen zu tun. Die macht jeder mal.
3. Was ExtremWOWFanboyinfremdenForenposting angeht sage ich dir einfach mal das ich vor 3 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört habe, zum Teil auch wegen der Community. Ich bin sicher alles andere als ein WoW-Fanboy.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Nicht war sondern ist....Noch gibt es ja wohl eine WOW Community...Lehrmeister nehm ich mal als Kompliment und da kein weiteres Kontra kam würde ich vermuten das du das ähnlich siehst



Hmm indirekt. Hier regen sich die meisten deswegen auf, weil eine Frage immer und immer wieder aufkommt (dazu gehöre ich auch) in WoW sind es eher die Flames aka: Scheiss Skillung, Account gehackt, Gildenbank Leergeräumt, etc.

Ich denke mal Flamen gehört zu einer Community dazu, ich tue das auch und manchmal macht es sogar Spass, jedoch versuche ich doch ab und zu auch mal Konstruktive Beiträge zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Targuss:

"Wäre wahrscheinlich besser gekommen. smile.gif Aber es ist nunmal so, dass ich Zwerge einfach mag, aber Menschen und gute Elfen eben nicht. "

Hätte alternativ noch Vorgeschlagen: Urlaubsfotos aus dem Raid ^^


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> @ Targuss:
> 
> "Wäre wahrscheinlich besser gekommen. smile.gif Aber es ist nunmal so, dass ich Zwerge einfach mag, aber Menschen und gute Elfen eben nicht. "
> 
> Hätte alternativ noch Vorgeschlagen: Urlaubsfotos aus dem Raid ^^



Kommt dem was Moagim gesagt hat ja schon nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juni 2008)

ich denke hier wurde die Frage gestellt wann WAR rauskommt und dadrum geht es auch, aber wieso redet Ihr beide hier über Eure Signaturen und lasst total dämliche und unnötige Sprüche los? (Das mit dem Zwergen-Fan mein ich nicht)


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe bloß geantwortet. Sin ist der Schuldige. Übrigens weichst du mit der Antwort auch vom Thema ab, es geht nicht darum ob es Sinn macht vom Thema abzuweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich denke hier wurde die Frage gestellt wann WAR rauskommt und dadrum geht es auch, aber wieso redet Ihr beide hier über Eure Signaturen und lasst total dämliche und unnötige Sprüche los? (Das mit dem Zwergen-Fan mein ich nicht)



Weil die Frage beantwortet wurde, also Troll dich.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Weil die Frage beantwortet wurde, also Troll dich.



lol als ich das grad gelesen ahbe hab ich mich fast weggeschmissen vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber naja soll der kleine "Möchtegern Gangsta" cool machen hab damit kein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sytranuss (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Thread ist einer von tausenden mit dem gleichen Thema. Zudem glänzt der TE auch nicht gerade mit außergewöhnlichen Intelligenzmerkmalen, also würde ich den Thread mal schlichtweg als "vogelfrei" einschätzen, womit Off-Topic-Diskussionen wie diese durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben.


----------



## Kryos (1. Juni 2008)

Momentan haben wir recht exakt 3 Leute welche hier die Topics mit Unsinn und unreifen Kommentaren runterziehen und sich dabei auch noch toll vorkommen. Ich hoffe die Moderatoren sind Montag wieder da.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Juni 2008)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Nicht war sondern ist....Noch gibt es ja wohl eine WOW Community...Lehrmeister nehm ich mal als Kompliment und da kein weiteres Kontra kam würde ich vermuten das du das ähnlich siehst



Nein er sieht es nicht so ähnlich wie du. Er lacht eigentlich nur über deinen Comment. Denn mehr als lachen, darf man da auch net.


----------



## Muskelspinne (1. Juni 2008)

Nicht aufregen....

Alles wird gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Momentan haben wir recht exakt 3 Leute welche hier die Topics mit Unsinn und unreifen Kommentaren runterziehen und sich dabei auch noch toll vorkommen. Ich hoffe die Moderatoren sind Montag wieder da.


Wenn du mich dazuzählst und meinst, dass es unreif ist, sarkastisch und mit Humor in einem Forum zu schreiben tust du mir Leid. Ohne soetwas würde mir das Posten nur halbsoviel Spaßmachen. Definiere mal bitte "sich toll vorkommen". Was manche Antworten angeht sind sie vllt ein bisschen hart, aber deshalb nicht unangebracht und unsinnig


----------



## Shiv0r (1. Juni 2008)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Nicht war sondern ist....Noch gibt es ja wohl eine WOW Community...Lehrmeister nehm ich mal als Kompliment und da kein weiteres Kontra kam würde ich vermuten das du das ähnlich siehst




Was für Antworten wolltest du denn damit bezwecken?!

Wenn du Angst hast, das Wow Server aussterben, so kann ich dir versichern, das diese Angst unbegründet ist und falls es doch noch soweit kommen sollte kannst du immer noch AoC, HDRO oder sonstwas spielen und brauchst dir WAR-Com nicht geben. 

Also verstehe ich deinen Anliegen nicht so ganz..


----------



## Chirogue (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> WAR ist schon draussen, aber gibt keine Gästekeys mehr.



Die Beta läuft aber War is nich draußen^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Juni 2008)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> Die Beta läuft aber War is nich draußen^^



Gut das du die Ironie in Sin's Satz verstehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (1. Juni 2008)

schluss jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Targuss hat seine Lektion gelernt. Wenn man sich den Thread durchließt müsste so ziehmlich jeden verdammten post reporten bzw gleich ganz löschen! 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass:
- alle möglichen Leute auf jemand anderem herumtrampeln bloß weil er blödsinn erzählt hat und versucht es wieder gut zu machen 
- jemand (Shaeln) eine ganze Community flamet
- dann noch so feige ist den Post zu editieren
UND 
- es hier wie im WoW Forum zugeht, wo irgentwelche Kiddies andere Flamen, bloß weil sie denken, wenn sie jemand anderen auschließen, schließen sie sich der Community an!


----------



## Waldläufer (1. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube WAR kommt so September aber man kann nie wissen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Juni 2008)

lecktmichhalt schrieb:


> Wenn man sich atm die Beta anschaut und den Entwicklungspeed würde ich mit 2012 rechnen.



Lori, kannst du keiner andren Beschäftigung nachgehen, z. B. "Brainstorming"..ach vergaß..da fehlt das nötige "Brain" dazu.


----------



## Rayon (4. Juni 2008)

Ich finds lustig, wie Lori sich hier probiert toll zu fühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedes Forum braucht einen geistig Minderbemittelten :/ 
b2t: Ich hoffe halt recht pünktlich im Herbst, aber nicht mitten im Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig, wie Lori sich hier probiert toll zu fühlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem hat sich glücklicherweise erledigt ^^


----------



## Topperharly (4. Juni 2008)

der genau thermin ist:

when it´s done.

ich warte lieber länger auf war als so ne pleite wie bei aoc hinzunehmen(habs also ich weiß wovon ich rede, also aoc net war^^).


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Juni 2008)

TheGame_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid halt so RP-Schwuletten, die in WoW nix gebacken bekommen und nun denken in so nem Softwaremüll-Game nun die Eier aufn Tisch legen zu können. Man sieht ja schon wie die WAR-Fanseiten teilweise schon dichtmachen, weil sie erkannt haben wie kacke das Game ist. Siehe who-szene.de



Och nee. Ich wette, das ist Lori mit anderem Nick. 
Aber eine Frage könntest du mir beantworten, wenn du schonmal hier bist: Tut Dummheit eigentlich weh?

Edit: Huch, ist er denn schonwieder gelöscht worden?


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

Wie er sich immer wieder selbst ins Knie ballert (mit einer Kanone) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Jetzt bezieht er sich auch noch auf Stevinho, bei dem seit langem völlig klar war warum der rumheulte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalem (4. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Och nee. Ich wette, das ist Lori mit anderem Nick.
> Aber eine Frage könntest du mir beantworten, wenn du schonmal hier bist: Tut Dummheit eigentlich weh?
> 
> Edit: Huch, ist er denn schonwieder gelöscht worden?



Hm ja anscheinend schon ^^ Aber mein Post wurde auch gelöscht ka wieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (4. Juni 2008)

hoffentlich hat ein meteorit sein haus und ihn zerschmettert weil soviel müll wie der redet...sorry admins/mods aber es gibt glaub ich keinen in der community der so gehasst wird wie lori..abgesehn von mir ;P


----------



## Ilunadin (4. Juni 2008)

Juhuu ich kaufe mir WAR doch nicht . Bei solchen Beiträgen kann ich auch bei HDRO und WoW bleiben.


----------



## Rayon (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Juhuu ich kaufe mir WAR doch nicht . Bei solchen Beiträgen kann ich auch bei HDRO und WoW bleiben.



Gut, tu das. Ist wohl auch besser so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (4. Juni 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Gut, tu das. Ist wohl auch besser so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh mir die Community in dem Spiel ,dann nochmal in einem Jahr an und sehen dann weiter


----------



## Topperharly (4. Juni 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Gut, tu das. Ist wohl auch besser so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau. kaufs dir nicht. geh wieder 10 matschige murlocaugen farmen während wir städte vernichten, brandschatzen und laut waaagghh brüllend durch die gegend ziehen. :-D


----------



## Ilunadin (4. Juni 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> genau. kaufs dir nicht. geh wieder 10 matschige murlocaugen farmen während wir städte vernichten, brandschatzen und laut waaagghh brüllend durch die gegend ziehen. :-D



Ich spiele HDRO aktiv.World of Warcraft nur mit nem Kumpel hin und wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher farme ich keinen matschigen Murlocaugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich spiele HDRO aktiv.World of Warcraft nur mit nem Kumpel hin und wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok mein fehler^^


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ok mein fehler^^


Er farmt Keilerinnereien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings findet man diese immernoch ca. 99% schneller als Spinnensekrekt vor Tarrens Mill. Ja, diese Quest ist legendär!


----------



## Ilunadin (4. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Er farmt Keilerinnereien.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe wie wahr ;]


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Juhuu ich kaufe mir WAR doch nicht . Bei solchen Beiträgen kann ich auch bei HDRO und WoW bleiben.



Weil hier ein WoW Fanboy rumpöbelt und rumflamed, hat das nichts mit der WAR Community zu tun. Soviel trau ich dir zu, dass du sowas kapierst.


----------



## Ilunadin (4. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Weil hier ein WoW Fanboy rumpöbelt und rumflamed, hat das nichts mit der WAR Community zu tun. Soviel trau ich dir zu, dass du sowas kapierst.



Aber wenn man sich die Wortwahl ansieht,und anschaut,wie darauf geantwortet wird,dann kratzt man sich schon am Kopf und verkriecht sich lieber nach Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich spiele HDRO aktiv.World of Warcraft nur mit nem Kumpel hin und wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, in HDRO singt man lieber mit den Mobs und tanzt. Gibt es dort mittlerweile eigentlich "todknuddeln" als Fertigkeit?

Zum Thema sammeln. In War ist die Fauna und Flora übrigens noch in Ordnung. Wenn man 10 Elfennasen sammeln soll, hat jeder Elf auch eine Nase. In WoW haben ja Murlocs oft keine Augen, Bauern keine Köpfe und Basilisken keine Gehirne.

So, genug sinnloses rumflamen, die Trommeln der Schlacht rufen wieder zum Kampf.


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich deine Wortwahl ansieht,und anschaut,wie darauf geantwortet wird,dann kratzt man sich schon am Kopf und verkriecht sich lieber nach Mittelerde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mittelerde ist auch nicht besser, leider.


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich die Wortwahl ansieht,und anschaut,wie darauf geantwortet wird,dann kratzt man sich schon am Kopf und verkriecht sich lieber nach Mittelerde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier wird so darauf geantwortet, weil Lori hier desöfteren rumgeistert und Leute anpöbelt. Täglich wird er gebannt, heute sogar 2 mal.

Von daher würd ich nicht auf die Community schließen, vor allem weil das hier keine ist. Eine Community existiert erst, wenn das Spiel released ist.

Und Mittelerde ist auch nicht besser, selbst gespielt, selbst Account geclosed. ^^


----------



## Mymythos (4. Juni 2008)

Klasse Leistung, viel Müll zusammen getragen.

Aber zwei Sachen intressieren mich doch:



> Jetzt bezieht er sich auch noch auf Stevinho, bei dem seit langem völlig klar war warum der rumheulte



Hehe sicher Stev heult oft und gern. Ich denk mal Ihm ist nix zu schade um sein Ego in die Öffentlichkeit zu rücken. Der ein oder andere Mod hier kann nen Lied davon singen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auf was genau spielst Du den an ? Hab ich nen Heul Thread verpasst ala "Buhuu WaR klaut all meine Onlinefreunde ?" - bitte link her *g*



> Man sieht ja schon wie die WAR-Fanseiten teilweise schon dichtmachen, weil sie erkannt haben wie kacke das Game ist. Siehe who-szene.de



Stivi's WoW Jünger HP hat mal nix aber so gar nix mit einer WAR-Fanseite zu tun. Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ......hmm weiter wow spielen.


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

Du hast dir die Antwort (Link) eigentlich  schon selbst gegeben....er hat die Seite als "Fan" Seite angegeben die dicht gemacht wurde sobald besagter Stevinho dort "festgestellt" hatte was es mit WAR auf sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (4. Juni 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Hm ja anscheinend schon ^^ Aber mein Post wurde auch gelöscht ka wieso.


Weil du "Lori" (?) zitiert hast, würdet ihr das bitte unterlassen?!
Eure Antworten auf Lori zählen übrigens auch als Spam, einfach nur reporten reicht


----------



## Mymythos (4. Juni 2008)

> Du hast dir die Antwort (Link) eigentlich schon selbst gegeben....er hat die Seite als "Fan" Seite angegeben die dicht gemacht wurde sobald besagter Stevinho dort "festgestellt" hatte was es mit WAR auf sich hat



Schock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach das nie wieder, ich dacht Stevi hat sich nu WAR auf die Fahne geschrieben aber als ich dann feststellte war-szene.de ist noch frei ist "war" die Welt wieder in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw, schnell reggen mal schaun was Stevi zahlt wenn's soweit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalem (4. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Weil du "Lori" (?) zitiert hast, würdet ihr das bitte unterlassen?!
> Eure Antworten auf Lori zählen übrigens auch als Spam, einfach nur reporten reicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha ok danke .... dann werd ichs wohl besser nicht mehr tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (4. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Juhuu ich kaufe mir WAR doch nicht . Bei solchen Beiträgen kann ich auch bei HDRO und WoW bleiben.



Lol, sowas hab ich auch noch nie gehört, das MMO nach der Community zu entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du es aus diesem Aspekt betrachtest, sind MMO's meiner Meinung nach nicht das richtige für dich, da würde ich eher bei Single-Player Spielen bleiben..


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Stimmt, in HDRO singt man lieber mit den Mobs und tanzt. Gibt es dort mittlerweile eigentlich "todknuddeln" als Fertigkeit?


Nein nein, man demoralisiert sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Lol, sowas hab ich auch noch nie gehört, das MMO nach der Community zu entscheiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zweischneidig! AoC würde ich, nachdem ich die Foren gelesen habe, auch nicht spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nein nein, man demoralisiert sie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm.. für einige Gegener muss es ja furchtbar sein, warscheinlich schlimmer als der Tot, wenn sie angsterfüllt vor einem Hobbit davonlaufen ^^



Gromthar schrieb:


> Zweischneidig! AoC würde ich, nachdem ich die Foren gelesen habe, auch nicht spielen wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, nach Community würde ich nicht entscheiden, eher nach Server, Idioten gibts viele in einem Spiel, und meistens sind das auch die die am meisten die sich über etwas beschweren ohne einen guten grund mitzuliefern *hust*Lori*hust*


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen....wir reden ja schon lange nicht mehr darüber^^:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....oblin-shaman%2F

 During our time in the Greenskin starter area, newly added lighting elements added a lot of snap to the surroundings. *The designers noted that the new look isn't even the final lighting model, which should be added in late this month*. Complicating this is that each point of light is placed by hand.

Es wurde ja angegeben das die Lichteffekte zu den letzten Dingen zählen die eingebaut werden, wenn bereits "geplant" ist dies im Juni zu beginnen (bzw scheint es schon los zu gehen) sind sie wohl durchaus schon auf der Zielgeraden.

Die neue Idee über den Schamanen, was seine Heil und Schadens Fähigkeiten angeht ist auch schön durchdacht.
Jemand der nur heilt wird gewaltige Schadenssprüche los lassen können und wer nur Schaden rausdonnert bekommt die größten Heilungszauber.

Jedenfalls dürfte es dabei helfen das der Schamane nicht nur den Heal bot zu spielen hat.....aber auch nicht als reiner DD gespielt werden kann.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Die neue Idee über den Schamanen, was seine Heil und Schadens Fähigkeiten angeht ist auch schön durchdacht.
> Jemand der nur heilt wird gewaltige Schadenssprüche los lassen können und wer nur Schaden rausdonnert bekommt die größten Heilungszauber.
> 
> Jedenfalls dürfte es dabei helfen das der Schamane nicht nur den Heal bot zu spielen hat.....aber auch nicht als reiner DD gespielt werden kann.


Ja, das schreibt sich Mythic auch groß an die Haustür. Es wird schließlich keine "reinen" Healbots geben. Jeder Klasse wird teils durch reaktive Fähigkeiten weitere stärkere einsetzen können. z.B. wird ein Jünger des Kaine Schaden machen müssen um seine starken Heals nutzen zu können, usw. usf.

Das ist bereits schon im "Ansatz" bei HdRO zu finden, allerdings noch lange nicht in dem Maße wie es bei WAR zu sehen sein wird.

Recht witzig finde ich den Gedanken, dass z.B. der Schamane sich im Duell mit einem Gegner dauernd selbst heilt und nach x Heilungen auf einmal mit einer Art Vodoofluch oder dergleich um sich wirft um auch den dicksten Krieger klein zu bekommen. Ein wenig fürchte ich allerdings, dass man als Heiler auch bei WAR immer Primärziel sein wird. Ich hoffe inständig, dass andere Klassen Möglichkeiten haben werden jene Heiler irgendwie zu schützen, sonst wird man als Heiler sicherlich nicht lange Spaß haben.


----------



## Khalem (4. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ja, das schreibt sich Mythic auch groß an die Haustür. Es wird schließlich keine "reinen" Healbots geben. Jeder Klasse wird teils durch reaktive Fähigkeiten weitere stärkere einsetzen können. z.B. wird ein Jünger des Kaine Schaden machen müssen um seine starken Heals nutzen zu können, usw. usf.
> 
> Das ist bereits schon im "Ansatz" bei HdRO zu finden, allerdings noch lange nicht in dem Maße wie es bei WAR zu sehen sein wird.
> 
> Recht witzig finde ich den Gedanken, dass z.B. der Schamane sich im Duell mit einem Gegner dauernd selbst heilt und nach x Heilungen auf einmal mit einer Art Vodoofluch oder dergleich um sich wirft um auch den dicksten Krieger klein zu bekommen. Ein wenig fürchte ich allerdings, dass man als Heiler auch bei WAR immer Primärziel sein wird. Ich hoffe inständig, dass andere Klassen Möglichkeiten haben werden jene Heiler irgendwie zu schützen, sonst wird man als Heiler sicherlich nicht lange Spaß haben.



Tanks und Collionsabfrage ftw ^^ Klar werden Heiler immer das Primärziel sein, das ist ja auch taktisch gesehen das einzige richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

Das hatte ich eigentlich nicht gemeint Gromthar^^ geht eher darum das sie das Schami System jetzt zweiteilen
bisher war es eine WAAAGH Leiste die im Kampf immer weiter anstieg (zumindest schien mir das auf den Videos so) 
Jetzt haben sie es genau abgetrennt und das eine funktioniert ohne das Andere überhaupt nicht mehr bis zum Maximum

Also wenn man nur Schaden macht freut sich Gork.....aber Mork wird eifersüchtig und bietet einem immer mächtigere Fähigkeiten WENN man aufhört nur Schaden zu machen.
Wenn man nur heilt wird Gork sauer------>hör auf zu heilen dann erlaub ich dir einen enormen Angriff


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Dann habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (5. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Recht witzig finde ich den Gedanken, dass z.B. der Schamane sich im Duell mit einem Gegner dauernd selbst heilt und nach x Heilungen auf einmal mit einer Art Vodoofluch oder dergleich um sich wirft um auch den dicksten Krieger klein zu bekommen. Ein wenig fürchte ich allerdings, dass man als Heiler auch bei WAR immer Primärziel sein wird. Ich hoffe inständig, dass andere Klassen Möglichkeiten haben werden jene Heiler irgendwie zu schützen, sonst wird man als Heiler sicherlich nicht lange Spaß haben.



Kennst Du "einschreiten" in WoW?


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Kennst Du "einschreiten" in WoW?



funktioniert sogar noch besser, in War werden die Tanks einen Debuff verteilen können womit das Ziel auf allen Zielen außer dem Tank sehr viel weniger schaden anrichtet, und falls sie dann immer noch nicht den Tank angreifen kommt dessen Spezielle Spielweise zum Tragen, so läuft zb der Schwarze Gardist und der Eisenbrecher nach kurzer Zeit Amok wenn mann sie trotz Debuff ignoriert.


----------



## Berlina (5. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> WAR ist schon draussen, aber gibt keine Gästekeys mehr.




wie es ist schon draussen ?? hab ich was verpasst?? also wenn es wirklich schon was zu WAR zu spielen gibt .. wüsste ich gerne wo und wie .... 

und kann ich meine collector box dafür nutzen ....

NEED neues input xD Danke euer Berlinaa ^^


----------



## Sin (5. Juni 2008)

Berlina schrieb:


> wie es ist schon draussen ?? hab ich was verpasst?? also wenn es wirklich schon was zu WAR zu spielen gibt .. wüsste ich gerne wo und wie ....
> 
> und kann ich meine collector box dafür nutzen ....
> 
> NEED neues input xD Danke euer Berlinaa ^^



Tief durchatmen und am besten den ganzen Thread lesen ^^


----------



## Fabi_an (5. Juni 2008)

Ist schon heftig, wie ihr vom Thema abschweift.
Das Buffedforum ist schon echt einzigartig.

Sei es WoW oder WAR


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juni 2008)

Sonst müssten wir zu jedem X Beliebigen Thema einen neuen Thread aufmachen, würden da nur 1 mal reinposten, und würden uns so nicht bessre kennenlernen.


----------



## Mymythos (5. Juni 2008)

> Das Buffedforum ist schon echt einzigartig.



nur zum Teil richtig, 
das Forum ist sicher einzig aber nicht artig *g'*


----------



## Big Tank (5. Juni 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Zweite Quartal bezweifle ich, dass wäre vom 1. April bis 30. Juni, vorrausgesehen ist es aber im Herbst 2008.(Bei deiner Rechtschreibung bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.)


 Oo na und? (meine den hinteren teil des textes)


----------



## René93 (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiele WoW werde aber anfangen bzw 1 Monat WAR zocken zum antesten und nich wie andere Leute meine ganzen Accs verkaufen (was man ja eig. nicht darf).
Ich mache das aus Sicherheit, denn 1. hat mein Freund alle seine Spiel Accs verkauft und AOC angefangen und was ich da gesehen habe... Und wenn WAR auch ne pleite wird dann sry...
Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen: ich meine WAR kommt imm juli-september raus und wenn ihr mit den spielen wegen der community aufhört, dann wartet ma bis WAr rauskommt da wird ein Großteil wechseln und dann wird es wieder die selben flames geben... Deshalb merkt euch: Es gibt immer Idioten!
Und die wirds solange geben bis man ein gegenmittel gegen Stapelbare Dummheit oder Idiotie geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Juni 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele WoW werde aber anfangen bzw 1 Monat WAR zocken zum antesten und nich wie andere Leute meine ganzen Accs verkaufen (was man ja eig. nicht darf).
> Ich mache das aus Sicherheit, denn 1. hat mein Freund alle seine Spiel Accs verkauft und AOC angefangen und was ich da gesehen habe... Und wenn WAR auch ne pleite wird dann sry...
> Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen: ich meine WAR kommt imm juli-september raus und wenn ihr mit den spielen wegen der community aufhört, dann wartet ma bis WAr rauskommt da wird ein Großteil wechseln und dann wird es wieder die selben flames geben... Deshalb merkt euch: Es gibt immer Idioten!
> Und die wirds solange geben bis man ein gegenmittel gegen Stapelbare Dummheit oder Idiotie geben wird
> ...



Wer setzt solche Gerüchte in den Umlauf das WAR nächsten oder übernächsten Monat rauskommt? Herbst geht bis 22./23. Dezember, das ist nicht Juli!......


----------



## Moagim (5. Juni 2008)

So verblendet zu glauben das in WAR alles perfekt wird, sind hier eigentlich sehr wenige.
Die meisten (ich auch) hoffen eher nur darauf, das bestimmte Arten Idioten eher wenig vertreten sind.

Wir setzen eher darauf, das die "ich kann alles alleine und brauch keinen anderen" Fraktion in WAR auf die Nase fällt, bzw die Lust verliert.
Ein gewisser Grad an Idiotie gehört zum Online sein dazu, wäre doch sonst nur halb so lustig.


----------

